# Walleye Egg Stripping and Tagging explained.



## willcfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Walleye egg collection (stripping) and tagging. 
Fish stocking program is very effective. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vYqHXIaILs


----------

